# PAYPAL IS SO CONFUSING! SOMEBODY HELP ME!



## CombatRaccoon (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok, I'm super confused. I just started up a bank account the other day and right now I'm signing up for a paypal account. I picked premier so I could receive money... is this right? Will premiere cost me money? (It doesn't say anywhere it will, it only deducts a percentage when you get paid). 
Also, I'm insanely reluctant to link it to my bank account, because I only have no much money in it and need to pay for school. I'm worried they'll start charging me fees! Can I GET PAID WITHOUT LINKING IT TO MY BANK ACCOUNT? IS IT SAFE TO LINK PAYPAL WITH MY BANK ACCOUNT?

I have no idea! Anyone who has experience using paypal as a way to get paid for online commissions, any advice would be HUGELY appreciated!!


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 9, 2010)

This is the kind of thing you seek official help for. Strait up.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jan 9, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> This is the kind of thing you seek official help for. Strait up.



that site has malware! eeek. new laptop. do not want.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay so my google fu is weak. Be that as it may, you should take up the effort to go the _real_ official forums (sry about that...) and get advice from there. Or at the very least, seek help from there also. This is not the place to be putting your faith into when it comes to money.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

no. basic paypal lets you recieve money. premium will cost you money.

you HAVE to link it to your bank account so paypal knows you're not going to scam them.

no fees.
period.
but you need to keep a minimum balance of $5.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no. basic paypal lets you recieve money. premium will cost you money.
> 
> you HAVE to link it to your bank account so paypal knows you're not going to scam them.
> 
> ...



wuvery.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 9, 2010)

According to PayPay's help system, linking to a bank account is not required.  As best I can tell, and from my memory, it isn't even required when using a Premier account (except perhaps for eBay).  You can withdraw your money from PayPal by requesting a check, even when using a Personal account (though the fee is $1.50 per check), and a Personal account can always be upgraded if you really need it to be.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 11, 2010)

I signed up for Paypal just to get money from commissions and then maybe buy stuff, but because of some weird banking law in SA my Paypal can't receive money. It's just useless now.


----------

